

Can Social Bookmarking Improve Web Search? [a paper] - marketer
http://dbpubs.stanford.edu:8090/pub/2007-33

======
halo
I have wondered for years why Yahoo haven't attempted to use del.icio.us as a
back-end for some sort of search engine. I don't think it requires any great
leap of faith that searching for a combination of keywords that numerous
people have already tagged the page with indicates it's relevant.

Hell, even improving the searching in del.icio.us would be helpful - basic
ability to sort by number of people who have saved a page would be incredibly
useful, for example.

~~~
joshu
Don't even get me started.

------
gtani
This research seems to overlap with their near neighbors at PARC, esp this
paper (which isn't cited by the Stanford group:

[http://www-users.cs.umn.edu/~echi/papers/2008-hypertext/2008...](http://www-
users.cs.umn.edu/~echi/papers/2008-hypertext/2008-04-29-hypertext08-tagging-
info-theory-fp-046-chi.pdf)

THe PARC group's blog:

<http://asc-parc.blogspot.com/>

